# Bilder automatisch für Browserfenster skalieren



## moonshine (22. November 2003)

Guten Morgen an alle,
habe ein Problem, mit dem ich ständig genervt werde. Also, ich habe auf meiner HP ein Bild, sagen wir mal 400 x 200 groß. Durch Anklicken soll das Bild browserfenster-füllend erscheinen, also automatisch auf, was weiß ich, 125 % skaliert werden. Ich habe es bereits versucht mit neuer Seite, aber das ist nicht das, was mein "Kunde" will. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es besser erklären soll.  Er will, daß das Bild bei 600x800 genauso fensterfüllend erscheint wie bei 1024 x 768 usw. usw.  Ich habe allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer, wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.  Wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben kann, wäre ich dankbar und der Familienfriede gerettet.....lach
Gleich mal vorweg vielen Dank für Eure Mühe
moonshine


----------



## Soul-Techno (22. November 2003)

Das währe ein  Java Pop Up wo vorher  die Auflösung vom Browser abgefragt wird, (wovon der User nichts mitbekommt).
Position kann man auch eingeben wo das Pop Up erscheinen soll!

Gruss Nina


----------



## moonshine (22. November 2003)

Hallo Nina, danke für Deine Antwort,ich werd mich mal auf die Suche danach machen.....
Liebe Grüße
moonshine


----------



## Soul-Techno (22. November 2003)

@moonshine

Ich glaube auf der anderen Site wo Du dich erkudnigt hast hast Du mehr Hilfe gefunden 


Gruss Nina


----------



## moonshine (22. November 2003)

Hi Nina....lach, bin immer noch am Suchen, was Ingo geschrieben hat, hat nur scheinbar funktioniert, weil noch ein alter Link drin war (ich Depp). Mit auf 100 % setzen ist es auch nicht. Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich kapiert hatte, was mein Männe eigentlich will, und ich weiß nicht, ich brings wohl nicht richtig rüber. Also, beim Explorer kann man doch in der Vorschau einstellen, wie groß man ein Bild sehen will....und das genau will er haben. Nicht, daß das in einem neuen Fenster aufgeht oder so, sondern das Bild anklicken und es wird bildschirmfüllend angezeigt, auch wenn die Auflösung es nicht ganz hergibt. Also, auf gut deutsch...sch...auf die Qualität, hauptsache es ist bildschirmfüllend......ich weiß nicht, wie ich es besser beschreiben soll - fit to window. Frag mich nicht, warum, er will das so haben und nervt absolut damit. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß das KEIN Java ist.
Bitte nich böse sein....
Liebe Grüße
moonshine


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. November 2003)

Dieses voll bildschirmfüllend mit der Image Tollbar vom Internet Explorer (only) geht nur, wenn das Bild a) tatsächlich bildschirmfüllend ist und außerdem wird diese erst ab/bis zu einer bestimmten Bildgröße angezeigt und außerdem auch nur, wenn das Bild sich nicht in einem Container (Div) oder in einer Tabelle (TD) befindet.

Alles andere geht nur mit JavaScripten oder öähnlichen Scripten!


----------



## moonshine (22. November 2003)

Ich danke Euch vielmals, ich habe diesen Beitrag jetzt auch meiner Nervensäge lesen lassen und hoffe, daß er´s jetzt auch kapiert hat. Ich hab ja versucht, ihm das so ähnlich zu erklären, er hat´s mir net geglaubt. So, nun hoffe ich, daß ich vor ähnlich gelagerten Wünschen Ruhe habe und ich Euch nicht wieder mit Banalitäten nerven muß.
Eine schöne Adventszeit Euch allen
moonshine


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. November 2003)

Wir sind sehr selten genervt und wenn dauert das SEHR lange...  

Also, keine Sorgen...! 

Dir einen schönes Wochenende!


----------

